# Memory Clock



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I was one of the fortunate few who had a mother in law that was the total opposite of the usual jokes. She was a lovely woman and my best friend. After her death, her cremains were in a sealed plastic container from the mortuary and she watched over us from a shelf for many years. 

I have been thinking that she deserved a nice box and was considering making one when I found a mechanical clock that no longer worked but had a case that seemed like an ideal size. When I removed the old clock movement I had just enough room to fit her cremains inside.

I designed a clock face she would have liked and included one of her philosophies about making time for others. The face was glued to 1/4" mdf and a battery operated movement added.

The result is that she'll always be with us and have time for us — just like she she did in life.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Superb as usual, Olliver!
I've never seen that spelling of "Majorie" before(?); is it English as in from England?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Outstanding ,Oliver. What a great thought,and project. I can visualize many variations of this. One of my boxes was dedicated to this use many years ago, but this is quite a bit more elegant.


Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Memo to self: Google _before_ asking stupid questions...
Majorie name meaning


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

How does anyone describe your endless production of supurb work?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Major finest kind Oliver...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

What a beautiful and timeless tribute! I share your good fortune to have a Mother-in-Law who is a delightful person and a pleasure to be around. Still, after she has lived in my home for 2 years now. 

You have an artistic gift for thinking outside the box. I, too am in awe of your creativity.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

*How?*



old coasty said:


> How does anyone describe your endless production of supurb work?


Genius can not be described, only enjoyed by others.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow what a nice gesture on your part . She sounded like a nice lady


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Great clock and great story, Oliver. You're obviously as thoughtful as you are talented.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver
I want to thank you for delivering greats idea to the forum, as usual another fine product 
GREAT IDEA.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

She would be even more proud of you Oliver and I'm sure she already was.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Very original.

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful project Oliver. A great use for the old clock case with such a wonderful sentiment.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

The clock job is silver but the respect and love shown in these words to his mother in law is gold! Congrats Oliver!!!!
Sid.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a very nice idea Oliver, nice clock too. N


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Superb as usual, Olliver!
> I've never seen that spelling of "Majorie" before(?); is it English as in from England?


Definitely not England.
Combining the middle name, my guess is eastern europe.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Oliver, what a tribute. My mother-in-law was a wonderful woman. Lived to be 100 yrs, 2 mos, 14 days! You've inspired me to create some such tribute to her. She had 9 kids -8 survived to adulthood. Had eight boys and one girl, and I got the only girl 49 yrs ago come Dec. 18. She inherited her mothers qualities - all good.


----------



## douce1949 (Oct 7, 2011)

Outstanding job


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oliver. Not much left to say about this grand gesture honoring a gem of a human being. I am humbled by the quality of your ideas and work


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is wonderful.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Love it, Oliver! And I'm sure she does too. Like you, Ken tells me all the time how much he misses my mom, and what a wonderful Mother in-law he had. 

He recently found the license plate to her car (that I couldn't bare to get rid of), and my friend Mary, just gave me an idea on what to do with it; she was just given a birdhouse that has a license plate for the roof; well, mama loved to feed the birds, so I was thinking that instead of a birdhouse, I think I'm gonna make a bird feeder with the plate as the roof. 

Truly a beautiful tribute to a woman I'm sure is fawning over it-beaming.


----------

